# Best looking bar I poured



## Galaxy419 (Apr 20, 2017)

Double refined goldfilled scrap using homemade nitric acid but believe bar is contaminated with copper any advice or opinion greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 20, 2017)

It looks a bit incorporeal to me... maybe use preview next time. :lol: 

Göran


----------



## Galaxy419 (Apr 20, 2017)

Photos


----------



## Galaxy419 (Apr 20, 2017)

Any advice or opinion greatly appreciated


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 20, 2017)

If you twice refined, and followed the proper rinse procedure, that leaves torch contamination


----------



## Galaxy419 (Apr 20, 2017)

I searched torch contamination but didn't find specific answer to contamination from torch when melting gold any advice greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Palladium (Apr 20, 2017)

Are those pictures of two different bars?


----------



## Galaxy419 (Apr 20, 2017)

No they are the same bar


----------



## Galaxy419 (Apr 20, 2017)

One picture taken side of bar where I saw discoloration


----------



## Galaxy419 (Apr 20, 2017)

I didn't see any noticeable discoloration in melting dish


----------



## anachronism (Apr 21, 2017)

Looks good to me Galaxy. The dish is clean, the gold looks fine too. Nice job. Clean the bar in some warm dilute H2SO4 overnight and take a look at it again.

Jon


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 21, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Looks good to me Galaxy. The dish is clean, the gold looks fine too. Nice job. Clean the bar in some warm dilute H2SO4 overnight and take a look at it again.
> 
> Jon


That's exactly what I was thinking Jon. Looks pretty dang good. Bar and dish. But also like Topher said whether or not that's the case with this melt. It's Definitely a good idea to keep your torch tip cleaned as a dirty oxidized tip can and will contaminate all the hard work you have done up to the melt. Nice bar tho!  :G

Edit to add: 
Maybe swirl your molten gold around to collect the rest of the beads. Gently swirl of course. Lol


----------

